# DX code: CAD with cardiomyopathy



## Tonyj (Sep 21, 2010)

What dx code(s) would you use for CAD with cardiomyopathy? I'm thinking 414.9 Chronic ischemic heart disease, unspecified and 425.4 Other primary cardiomyopathies. Does anyone have a more appropiate code(s)?

Thanks
Tonyj


----------



## dphillips (Oct 1, 2010)

I would use 414.01 and 425.4


----------



## ohn0disaster (Oct 1, 2010)

I would also use 414.01 and 425.4.


----------

